# Greetings



## dew_time (May 13, 2013)

I have replied and given thanks to a couole things but I thought it might be proper to introduce myself. My name is Doug and I live in Ohio. My grandfather and uncles were all Masons unfortunately they all passed away when I was very young. I am now 38 and have petitioned my local lodge after years wanting too but not knowing why. Maybe because my grandfather was a great man and mason... maybe its just in my blood. I found this app and saw it was for anyone so here I am. I don't understand most of what is being said so I skip those threads and read mostly about people who are newly degreed or interested in becoming a mason. I am looking forward to being contacted by the lodge and wearing my grandfathers ring and learning about how he became a great man. 

Thank you for reading this and have a great day! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Knower (May 18, 2013)

I too am interested in becoming a mason. What steps should I take? 

Knower


----------



## Roy Vance (May 18, 2013)

Knower said:


> I too am interested in becoming a mason. What steps should I take?
> 
> Knower



The first thing I would do is to find a lodge near you and contact them. You can get online and go to www.grandlodgeoftexas.org and look at the lodge locator to find a lodge near you. If you are interested in PHA masonry you can go to www.mwphglotx.org and check their lodge locator. Find the lodge that fits you the best. Do not try to fit in somewhere that is not comfortable. When you find a lodge you feel good with, get to know the members of the lodge, get the meeting times, get there about an hour early and hang out and just talk with them and let them get to know you, then, ask for a petition. In order to become a Mason, you must first ask to be made a Mason. Good luck in your endevours, young man!


----------



## Roy Vance (May 18, 2013)

Thank you, Brother Upton. I feel that is my "job" as a Master Mason to help those who wish to find the light. I, myself am still seeking the deeper, more meaningful light. I feel that I might find it someday. There are still degrees that I have not been priveledged to partake of yet, but I am waiting until I am a PM before branching out from the Blue Lodge.


----------



## dew_time (May 18, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> There are still degrees that I have not been priveledged to partake of yet, but I am waiting until I am a PM before branching out from the Blue Lodge.



Some of the old timers have said that blue lodge was the best experience they've had in their journey and that they miss it the most. And by old timers I mean fellas that are like 80 and up, lol.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> ... I am waiting until I am a PM before branching out from the Blue Lodge.



Thank you!  I was master elect the first time when I took the SR degrees.  I was about to be elected the second time when I joined the Shine.


----------



## Roy Vance (May 19, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Thank you! I was master elect the first time when I took the SR degrees. I was about to be elected the second time when I joined the Shine.



I am currently in the South, going to the West, in one lodge and have been told that I was recommended for the South in the other lodge, so I still have quite a bit of light that I need to see before travelling out of the Blue Lodge. It has been quite and experience, though, and I am looking forward to more of it.


----------

